# Post workout Protein Shake



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Criteria:

Low calorie/low carbs
High whey protein content
Mint chocolate flavour
Aimed more at "weight loss" than "weight gain"

Im new to all this malarky so any recommendations or advise would be greatly received.

Dont want to end up with something that tastes like [email protected] ultimately :thumb:


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Get yourself some PHD diet whey, low carbs good protein, all there flavours taste good and they blend up well!
Job done!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Opimum nutrition gold whey. Comes in choc mint. Its basically just protein 24g and 1.4 g of carbs. I use bodybuliding warehouse stuff to because its good value and very good quality.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, keep the recommendations coming

I'm not after bulking up or weight gain, hopefully something that will help repair muscles and replace nutrients and act as a 'snack' after my lunchtime gym session and potentially lose a bit of weight by stopping myself from eating other 'snacks' in the afternoon


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 on optimum nutrition, much less thick than phd. Plus it can be mixed up with a spoon in a glass if you forget your shaker


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Get some of this, fantastic product and ultra cheap. This company has not been around long but I have a feeling they will be huge.

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/whey-protein-80-concentrate.html

You can use my referral code and ask me if you would like some FREE protein :thumb:

IR15321


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jonnyboyctr said:


> Get yourself some PHD diet whey, low carbs good protein, all there flavours taste good and they blend up well!
> Job done!


+ 1, although I have it between meals (replaces snacks).

Reflex Instant Whey for me pre and post workout.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Myproteins chocolate mint protein gets my vote  loved it when i was at the gym will be buying more when i can get back in their!

Luke


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

profoundoblu said:


> +1 on optimum nutrition, much less thick than phd. Plus it can be mixed up with a spoon in a glass if you forget your shaker


Wher is the best place to buy? Link?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Recommendations are great but everyone's tastes are different. Some I love, some I don't. Just read the ingredients list, work out the protein content per 100g and start at the highest you can afford / willing to spend!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Optimum is premium stuff so its quite expensive because its very low in fattening things like carbs n stuff. Bodybuilding.com will have any info you need on any supplements. If you want to go cheaper the bodybuilding warehouse does a home brand performance protein in 5 kg buckets for the price of 2 kg of ON gold. Nutrient wise it is pretty much the same but it is thicker in texture, slightly more filling and isnt as easy to drink down. Just makes sure you dont mistake it for the all in one protein because it is for gainers.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I've only just started to add a protein supplement as part of my routine and after some research and recommendations I purchased some Reflex Micro Whey. It has an 89% protein content from whey protein isolate and is very low in fat and carbohydrates.

I've not tried the chocolate flavour but the strawberry flavour is very nice and mixes up well with water to make a tasty post work out drink.

It's not the cheapest though at around 78p per serving.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

LukeWS said:


> Myproteins chocolate mint protein gets my vote  loved it when i was at the gym will be buying more when i can get back in their!
> 
> Luke


My protein is the cheapest and best way to go for weight loss :thumb:


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm using USN IGF-1 at the minute and its great cant fault it tastes great
203 kcal 
40g protein
2g carbs 
L-glutamine & BCAA's
40 servings per 2kg tub


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

RhysT21 said:


> I'm using USN IGF-1 at the minute and its great cant fault it tastes great
> 203 kcal
> 40g protein
> 2g carbs
> ...


I agree. I used this for about a year non stop and i thought it was very good. My only reason for trying somthing else was because i wanted to experiment a bit with other brands but the usn stuff certainly gets the job done well. Sticks to the bottom of the shaker a bit but other than that it was top notch. Doing a bit of fat cutting coming up to the summer so i'l probably pick up a tub very soon


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

My protein whey isolate is what you need cheap with lower carb content than other isolates around. Shakes are not meal replacements and should help with your training. If you want to loose weight a good diet and CV will do the trick.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are on low carb diet al you need is whey protein then, but don't be scared to add some carbs post workout as its your source of energy,and your body will absorb it quickly, as a whey protein I would recommend extreme nutrition whey blueberry cheesecake flavour, not the cheapest but one of the best quality out there


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Another Impact Whey fro My Protein.

Mint Choc

Per 25g:
Energy: 98.3Kcal
Energy: 414.0kJ
Protein (dry basis): 20.5g
Protein (as-is): 19.6g
Fat: 1.7g
Carbohydrates: 1.5g
Calcium: 125.0mg
Cholesterol: 0.5mg

I use 2 scoops with 250ml water, Cost wise good, tastes good with water and has pretty good protein levels.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Problem with big brands is the price, just search around for a cheap weight loss protein, try and get ones with caffeine and green tea and CLA in aswell, may help with weight loss, I know MyProtein do a weight loss shake:

Mint Choc

Per 58g:
Energy: 817.8 (KJ)
Energy: 199.6 (Kcal)
Protein: 31.6 (g)
Carbohydrate: 8.4 (g)
Fat: 3.8 (g)
Fibre: 4.1 (g)

Also provides per 58g:
Green Tea Extract: 230mg
Acetyl L Carnitine (ALCAR): 290mg
Vitamin C: 50mg
Glutamine: 1000mg


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought that weight loss shake had great protein till i saw the serving.... lol


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> + 1, although I have it between meals (replaces snacks).
> 
> Reflex Instant Whey for me pre and post workout.


this guy knows where its at. Reflex Instant Whey choc mint is great. Also have a look at Pharma Whey HT. I cycle between these, the latter is a bit more filling.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

PaulN said:


> I thought that weight loss shake had great protein till i saw the serving.... lol


Haha, because obviously the other stuff has been added, also I think there are some essential fats in it, dont hold me to that though


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I know a feel people (including myself) who have had bad guts from MyProtein stuff so I would recomend to buy a small serving first to see if you enjoy (although it worked wonders for making everyone leave the free weights area at the gym).

I can personally recommend Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold and the chocolate mint flavour is out of this world (especially when mixed with milk). I have just ordered some of their milk chocolate flavour (ltd edition) to try just to mix it up a bit. I have heard good things about pharma whey HT also


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Need to take manufacturers protein % with a pinch of salt.

Independent test was done by a user on Reddit which showed some were well off what they were advertising.

Results here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag9uT-E4EIL7dFZPZnR0WVZybGtFWnRKNzdKNm9XOVE#gid=0

Information on the results -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/uva9t


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

jamest said:


> Need to take manufacturers protein % with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Independent test was done by a user on Reddit which showed some were well off what they were advertising.
> 
> ...


From that link looks like MyProtein is one of the best.

Also regarding MyProtein not agreeing with your stomach they sell proteins with digestive enzymes in them to help break them down easier


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

I get al my stuff from myprotein plus they are on quidco so cashback.

I get 5kg whey protein for just under £60 where before I was buying Syntha-6 for £45 for 2.25kg. There's the exact same grams of protein too and if anything, myprotein breaks up a lot better, no lumps. Never had a problem with their stuff & one of the cheapest around.

Iron science are also good, have used them in the past but slightly preferred myprotein.


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

usn musle fuel anabolic, much higher protein % than the others mentioned on here so far, some are half of this stuff


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

breadvanspud said:


> usn musle fuel anabolic, much higher protein % than the others mentioned on here so far, some are half of this stuff


The OP was looking for something low calories and carbs Muscle fuel has
538 kcal 
78g carbs
50g protein
Only 26 servings per 4kg tub.

I use this stuff when I'm bulking its way to much carbs/kcal if your cutting/loosing weight Imo. My money would go like i posted earlier

USN IGF-1
203 kcal 
40g protein
2g carbs 
L-glutamine & BCAA's
40 servings per 2kg tub :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

breadvanspud said:


> usn musle fuel anabolic, much higher protein % than the others mentioned on here so far, some are half of this stuff


Probably higher protein serving because its double the serving mate


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Dasik2 said:


> I'm not after bulking up or excess body weight, hopefully something that will help fix muscle tissue and substitute nutritional value and act as a 'snack' after my manufactured meal gym period and possibly reduce a bit of body weight.......


I was looking for something similar, so that's why I've initially tried the Reflex Micro Whey as it has a high protein % content and very low fat content.

There's so much choice out there so it was a mix of speaking to a few people who train regularly before giving the Reflex Micro Whey a go. This is the first time I've added a supplement to my diet.

Here's the breakdown for the Reflex Micro Whey for a 30g serving.

Nutritional Information Per Serving 30g

Energy: 454 kJ / 107 kcal
Protein: 26.4 g
Total Carbohydrates: 0.6 g
of which Sugars: 0.2 g
Fat: 0.1 g
Fibre: trace
Sodium: 0.07 g
Salt Equivalent: 0.17 g
Lactose: 0.2 g
Digestive enzymes (Digezyme): 50 mg
Probiotics (LactoSpore): 50,000,000 spores


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Something to bear in mind for all that want to use a protein powder. They should be treated like just another food choice, just like chicken or beef etc. they are just another option. There is nothing magical about them at all. 

They just happen to be nutritionally sound, quick and easy!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

horico said:


> Something to bear in mind for all that want to use a protein powder. They should be treated like just another food choice, just like chicken or beef etc. they are just another option. There is nothing magical about them at all.
> 
> They just happen to be nutritionally sound, quick and easy!


And can be cheaper gram for gram of protein


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Massive fan of anything from MyProtein here. Massive range of flavours, all mix and taste amazing. Have something in their range to suit all people and goals too.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

mbwoy84 said:


> Massive fan of anything from MyProtein here. Massive range of flavours, all mix and taste amazing. Have something in their range to suit all people and goals too.


Agree used pulse v4 this morning great stuff Also use there protein no complaints there either !


----------

